# Level 5 Tools - NEW VIDEOS



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

Level 5 is building some repair videos featuring our repair kits and a Do-it-Yourself guide on how to fix your own tools. Looking for feedback from the DWT community on the videos. Trying to keep them simple and to the point so more finishers can take care of their own tool repairs. All feedback is welcome

Go to our YouTube channel to take a look please!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwI715QTdCvOarlB7bVB0Tg/videos


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks good Level 5, I got your full set 6 years ago when I started on auto tools, Your service and tools on offer are much better than they were back then. Thanks for the Vids, They always help, Some anglehead vids would prob be quite popular.


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

cazna said:


> Looks good Level 5, I got your full set 6 years ago when I started on auto tools, Your service and tools on offer are much better than they were back then. Thanks for the Vids, They always help, Some anglehead vids would prob be quite popular.


Thanks Cazna! I venture to say you got those from Manners Trading? We certainly have come a long way and apologize for any "suffering" caused. Hopefully you can find a place to send folks in your area to check out Level 5. ProPlaster in Australia carries the line. Send us a dealer if you can!

Thank you!!!!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

No I didn't get them from Manners, A private guy brought in a few sets and I got one, $7k it was, My only other option was tapetech for $14k at the time, I should have done the all wall thing but didn't I wanted to see pay and take home at the time. Not sure who else you could use as a dealer, Manners who are trowel trades are the biggest in NZ.


----------



## usmcr1983 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hey Level do you have any dealers in the Phila. PA are or close by-the only thing I have close by is an Ames.


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

usmcr1983 said:


> Hey Level do you have any dealers in the Phila. PA are or close by-the only thing I have close by is an Ames.


No we do not but are looking daily for dealers. Please pass on our information to anyone close by that may want to carry our line. Thank you!!!


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

I've already learned a new trick :thumbup:
thanks level 5


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

What did you learn Keke?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Level5 said:


> Level 5 is building some repair videos featuring our repair kits and a Do-it-Yourself guide on how to fix your own tools. Looking for feedback from the DWT community on the videos. Trying to keep them simple and to the point so more finishers can take care of their own tool repairs. All feedback is welcome
> 
> Go to our YouTube channel to take a look please!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwI715QTdCvOarlB7bVB0Tg/videos


U could service my gun anyday the speed u go!:blink:
That would b payed by the hour!!! LOL:thumbsup:
Good vid and looks easy!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> What did you learn Keke?


I bet it was take the cable reel out still attached 2 the cable!


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> What did you learn Keke?


I was about to send my handle to Intex  for service when I saw this video(it saved me $$$)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zD7nSvLojm8


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> U could service my gun anyday the speed u go!:blink:
> That would b payed by the hour!!! LOL:thumbsup:
> Good vid and looks easy!


Its actually not all that hard to do Vanman, I got an old tapetech bazooka once, Got a few parts, Fixed it up, Good fun. :yes:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

cazna said:


> Its actually not all that hard to do Vanman, I got an old tapetech bazooka once, Got a few parts, Fixed it up, Good fun. :yes:


Remember Caz I'm the lazy f*cker that should b out working!
Not sitting drinking beer on the comp!:blink:
O well life is good and just looking for a holiday soon!:thumbsup:
My Columbia was £150 2 service.So the next job gets that LOL.
11.30 here!!!!


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Level 5 Tool Videos - Facebook Link*

Level 5 Tools is aiming to help finishers fix their own tools. We are building series of easy-to-follow videos that should help you save money and get back to work quicker! Of course if you need difficult repairs, we can also help with those in our high quality, fast turn-around service center. You can contact us at the service center by simply clicking on the "button" on each video. Hope these are helpful:

https://www.facebook.com/Level5tools/app_349313058487732


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for the videos, the box handle video definitely helped me out.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Level 5, Just wondering, Does your extendable handle head lock tight when you tighten the screw at the head??


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Could you make a flat box blade adjusting video and how to replace the blade


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Level 5 please contact my local supply house about being a dealer. I know they use to carry them when it was goldblatt. They are building specialties in marysville wa 360-653-5006 contact Brian or Andrea. Oh and also please design a mini taper !


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Handle Head Tightening*



cazna said:


> Level 5, Just wondering, Does your extendable handle head lock tight when you tighten the screw at the head??


Tighten the small allen-head set screw and it will lock the head in that position. Hope this helps!


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Dealer and Mini-Taper*



drywallmike08 said:


> Level 5 please contact my local supply house about being a dealer. I know they use to carry them when it was goldblatt. They are building specialties in marysville wa 360-653-5006 contact Brian or Andrea. Oh and also please design a mini taper !


Thanks drywallmike08! I will call Building Specialties. As for the mini-taper, we looked at this and our major customers indicated the annual volume might be 20 pieces. Really does not justify all the effort that goes into changing parts. Plus the only real material savings are a shorter tube, strap, cable, etc. so most of the cost is still there. Most guys think a mini-taper should cost 30% to 40% less but in reality the majority of the cost is still in the head. It's in the hopper but down the list


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Level5 said:


> Thanks drywallmike08! I will call Building Specialties. As for the mini-taper, we looked at this and our major customers indicated the annual volume might be 20 pieces. Really does not justify all the effort that goes into changing parts. Plus the only real material savings are a shorter tube, strap, cable, etc. so most of the cost is still there. Most guys think a mini-taper should cost 30% to 40% less but in reality the majority of the cost is still in the head. It's in the hopper but down the list


Come on L5,
I want 1 and the rest r not delivering!:yes:
I will easy pay £500 for it no probs!
That's the price for the normal gun over here!:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Level5 said:


> Tighten the small allen-head set screw and it will lock the head in that position. Hope this helps!


And if you make a 10, 12, and 14 inch knife blade to fit the locked head on a slight angle what have you got :whistling2: If you like to do that behind your boxing that is................I sure do


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

cazna said:


> And if you make a 10, 12, and 14 inch knife blade to fit the locked head on a slight angle what have you got :whistling2: If you like to do that behind your boxing that is................I sure do


Very Interesting! Tape Tech had some kind of a long-handled knife with a pan holder. Not sure how it worked but I saw a few in their shop.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Drywall Taping stage one the Rough Coat or first …: http://youtu.be/jemwlwtrRKQ
He uses one in the video


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

Corey The Taper said:


> Drywall Taping stage one the Rough Coat or first …: http://youtu.be/jemwlwtrRKQ
> He uses one in the video


Aha; thanks! Good video!


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

Oh I would use the hell outa that ! Roller on one side wipe down knife on the other


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Level5 can I ask where your tools are Made....


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

Most of the value-add is done in China so we sell them as such. We have a facility in Kansas City where we do the final adjustments/settings on the tools, quality control, and repairs of all brands of tools. We also source a variety of parts and materials from the US that we ship overseas for assembly and/or fabrication into parts but not enough to claim US made. I personally know of a variety of sources in China, Taiwan, and Mexico that supply others but we don't use those factories. Our model is about trying to build a quality tool that will help the finisher keep more of their hard earned $ while helping our dealers make a fair profit as well. We can help the US economy by growing our domestic shop and sales force while helping dealers and finishers make a decent buck with our product helping them fuel their businesses. Hope this answers your question


----------

